# Eyebrow Tattooing - Tattoo on your eyebrow



## Aprill (Jun 27, 2007)

Permanent tattooing for cosmetic reasons has increased in recent years - as a consequence, there has been an increase of requests for pigment removal due to complications or undesired results.

The Q-switched alexandrite laser has been found useful in removing black exogenous pigment, which is the most popular color in eyebrow enhancement. We report the case of a patient with black-pigment eyebrow cosmetic tattoo after treatment with the Q-switched alexandrite laser. *Cosmetic Eyebrow Tattooing* is ideal for people who have:


over plucked the hairs from their eyebrows
have gaps or scars and the hair has not grown back
for people suffering from Alopecia (loss of hair)
or people who want a more definite shape to their eyebrows.
*History of Eyebrow tattooing*
Eyebrow tattooing became popular in the 1920s along with the pencil thin eyebrow and the advent of the silent film era. Today plastic surgeons, cosmetologists, tattoo artists, aestheticians and nurses practice the art of the "eyebrow cosmetic tattoo". Formerly, eyebrow tattooing was associated with the very vain or fashionable, but today cosmetic tattooing is a common procedure. It is important to realize that eyebrow tattooing has many other kinds of practical applications, particularly for people who are suffering from certain diseases.

*Benefits of Cosmetic Eye Liner Tattooing *


Hassle free eye liner for those with contact lenses.
Minimal make-up required.
Great for people who are allergic to make-up.
No eye liner smearing, especially for oily skin.
Easily complements daily make-up routine.
Enhancement of pale and small eyes.
Dramatic and more defined eyes.
Assists vision and physically impaired.
*Information on Temporary Eyebrow - Body tattoo *
All those customers who maybe do not wish to have a tattoo for the rest of their lives, they go for Temporary Eyebrow tattooing because they last for only 4 years. These tattoos, however, can be touched up, redone or replaced by another tattoo anytime.

Eyebrow Tattooing - Tattoo on your eyebrow


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

i want this but have heard it turns green.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

it depends on the quality of the ink used


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

how much does it cost do you know? for the temporary..and how do you know how good of quality it is?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2007)

eyeliner tattooing?? wouldn't that hurt so bad!!?


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah i bet ouch


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

The closest one to you Mindy is in New Hampshire, here is the website;

Permanent Cosmetics and Training by Nancy Fisher of Exotic Eyes Too

The way that you will know is check a portfolio on the artist, see some work that he/she has done, ask them for references, if they have a problem with those kind of questions, I would not want them to service me.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 28, 2007)

no thanks, i wouldnt do it, i personally dont like the loook


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 28, 2007)

I forget the exact terminology, but I think it was something like eyebrow pigmentation?

A friend of mine had hers done a while back and it looks really good actually. The lady who did it didn't literally tattoo them in, but more like drew little hairs and hers look natural. it cost her about $300.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

man those pics didnt make me want this done. haha. half the eyebrow pics didnt look the same on both brows.

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forget the exact terminology, but I think it was something like eyebrow pigmentation? A friend of mine had hers done a while back and it looks really good actually. The lady who did it didn't literally tattoo them in, but more like drew little hairs and hers look natural. it cost her about $300.

do you happen to have pics of them? im interested..


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

No wonder I see a lot of 80 year old ladies with tatooed eyebrows. They're so awesome, they still rock the makeup and flapper hair!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 30, 2007)

My Aunt got her's done and they look very ugly and the color is fading. No way will I get that done.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 30, 2007)

I would love to see a pic of this!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

Really? My aunt got hers done ... actually 2 of them have 'em (they're mexican lol) and one of them has more of a blonde/taupe color and they look nice, of course not natural, but I like them. Then the other one has more harsh dark one's, they have a nice shape, but makes her look too chola. Which she is.

This is all I can find right now....

Perfection Dermagraphics - Permanent Cosmetics Gallery


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting . . . I'm glad I don't need it though! I have to get rid of half my eyebrows just to look half decent! LOL!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 19, 2008)

useful article


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for this post!


----------

